# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  الفنون الشعرية في العصر العباسي الاول - بقلم فالح الحجية

## فالح الحجية

الفنون الشعرية في العصر العباسي الاول



 كان من الطبيعي ان تتطور الاغراض الشعرية في هذا العصر لتلائم روح وحضارة العصر الجديد وما اكتنفه من امور واحداث   ونوازع شتى فقد توسع الشعراء في الاغراض الشعرية  القديمة توسعا كبيرا  متماثلا مع تطور الثقافة والاداب  فيه  بالوقت التي بقيت بعض هذه الاغراض الشعرية جامدة متقوقعة  على نفسها لم تتطورولم يكتب الشعراء بها الا قليلا  وهي التي كانت تنشد في البوادي والصحارى وتمثل الحياة القاسية لديهم 
  كما ابتكر الشعراء اغراضا جديدة لم يتم النظم في مثلها سابقا اوجدتها طبيعة الاختلاط مع الاعاجم وسناتي عليها تفصيلا موجزا =

ا -  الاغراض القديمة

1- الوصف
----------------
  الوصف من الفنون التي قام عليها الشعرالعربي منذ بدايا ته  في العصر الجاهلي  وبقي موجودا لحد وقتنا الحاضر فنا  قديما حديثا مسايرا لكل وقت وزمان 
  وفي هذا العصرالعباسي الاول  توسع هذا الفن كثيرا وتفنن الشعراء في وصوفهم وتمثيل خواطرهم  ومايجول  بها فوصفوا كا ماهو جديد وبالاخص الا مور  الشديدة الصلة بالحضارة  كوصف القصور  والرياض والرياحين ومجالس الخمرة والغناء بينما وصف بعض الشعراء بيئاتهم التي اعاشوها  من صحراء وابل واطلال وغيرها  فقد وصف الشعراء  أي شيء وقعت عيونهم عليه وكل حسب طبيعته وطريقة معيشته وحالته الاجتماعية ومقدرته الشعرية  فالبحتري  وابو تمام  ومسلم بن الوليد وابو نوءاس اشتهروا في الوصف ولهم قصائد جميلة وتعد من روائع هذا الفن  ومن قصيدة لشاعرالوصف الكبير في العصر العباسي الاول  البحترى وهو اشهرهم فيه  في وصف
     قصر من قصور الفتح بن خاقان وزير  الدولة يقول فيه\

مقاصير ملك اقبلت  بوجوهها    
 عن منظر  في عرض دجلة مونق
كاءن الرياض الحور يكسين حولها 
افانين   من  افواف  وشي    ملفق اذا الريح  هزت  نورهن تضوعت
                   روائحه  من  فاءر  مسك     مفتق
  كاءن القباب البيض  والشمس  طلعة
تضاحكها انصاف  بيض    مفلق
                         -----------------------------


1-                     الامور السياسية 

-------------------------

          الشعر السياسي وجد منذ وجد الشعر العربي يوم تصارع العرب فيما بينهم ويوم تصارعوا مع الاقوام           ا لمجاورة لهم  كالفرس في وقعة ذي قار قبل الاسلام حيث انشد الشعراء العرب لها تغنوا بنصرهم على الفرس فيها 
   تطور  هذا الفن من الشعر في عصر صدر الاسلام ايضا فكان يمثل جهة الاسلام وانتصار المسلمين على اعدائهم  وازداد توسعا اثنا ءالعصر الا موي  وكثر الانشاد فيه لكثرة الاحزاب التي وجدت انذاك  والنزاعات بينها  وقد بينا ذلك فيما سبق 
    اما في العصر العباسي الاول  فقد ركد وضعف وقلت اهميته  لاعتماد الدولة العبا سية على القوة  والضرب بيد من حديد على كل من يقف حيالها فتلاشت الاحزاب وكادت تنتهي  الا انه ظهرت الحركةالشعوبية للوجود والحركة الشعوبية حركة معادية للعرب في كل مفاهيمها غير  انها  كانت  تبث سمومها باللغة العربية تهدف الى اعادة مجد المجوسية القديم  وتشويه  كل امر عربي   فقاومها الشعراءالعرب ووقف معها العنصر الفارسي او الذي تفرس  حديثا ركضا وراءالمصلحة الخاصة وطمعا بالفائدة الرجوة وكان عميلا للفرس ومجوسيتهم   
      وكذلك ظهر الخلاف شديدا بين ابناء العم والذين هم من ذرية  اب واحد أي بين العباسيين وبين العلويين  وقد قام  الحاقدون على العنصرالعربي اشعال نار الفتنة بينهم وزيادة  شقة الخلاف بينهم  واذكاء نيران الحقد والكراهية بين الاخوة المتناحرين  في حركات شقت الدولة العربية واضعفت من قوتها  وخاصة   الفارسية التي  انقسم ابناؤها بين مشجع مع الدولة   وضوحا وعلانية مثل البرامكة  ومع العلويين سرا والقسم الاخر اعلن ولاءه للعلويين منذ البدء  وعداءه للعباسيين بل لكل ماهو عربي  وكل هذه الامور لها شعراؤها  ولهذا ظل الشعر السياسي  موجودا  لكنه اضعف حالا  مما كان في العصر الاموي 
    من اشهر شعراء هذا الفن دعبل الخزاعي ومروان بن ابي حفصة  وبشار بن برد  ومن شعر مروان في الرد على ابناء العلويين يقول =

         خلوا الطريق لمعشر عاداتهم 
  حطم المناكب  عند كل  زحام 
       وارضوا بماقسم الاله   لكم
    ودعوا وراثة    كل  اصيد  سام 
      انى يكون  وليس  ذاك بكائن
         لبني البنات   وراثة      الاعما م
                  --------------------------------


3-  المد ح
-----------
     لقد توسع المدح في هذا العصر الى حد بعيد  ودخلت اليه    المبالغة في القول  التي وصلت في بعض الاحيان  لدى بعض الشعراء الى حد الكفر والالحاد وتبين قوة وعظمة الخلفاء وغطرستهم  ووصفهم بصفات فوق صفات مستوى البشر من ذلك قول ابي نؤاس  في مدح الرشيد \

        واخفت اهل الشرك حتى  انه
                                   لتخافك النطف التي لم تخلق

 والسبب في هذا الغلوفي المدح يرجع الى الخلفاء انفسهم اذ رضوا ان يوصفون بذلك اولا  ثم  انهم اجزلوا العطاء لمن مدحهم واجاد في مدحهم وخرج به على المألوف فقد كانوا يهبون العطايا   اكواما مما دفع الشعراء الى الغلو والاسراف في المدح طمعا في كسب المال  ومن اشهر شعراء المدح ابو تمام والبحتري وابو نواس و العتابي  ومن قول ابي تمام في مدح ابي دلف العجلي هذه الابيات\

   تكاد عطاياه تجن جنونها
                                   اذا لم يعوذها  بنغمة طالب  

  تكاد مغانيه تهش   عراضها
                               فتركب من شوق الى كل راكب

 اذا افتخرت  يوما  تميم بقومها
                              وزادت على ماوطدت من  مناقب

فانتم  بذي قار  امالت سيوفكم
                           عروش الذين استرهبوا قوس حاجب


        ------------------------------------


4-الهجاء   
------------------     
    والهجاء من الفنون التي بقيت دون توسع ايضا ان لم نقل انه ضعف وكان هذا يمثل في هذا العصر ضعف النفس والادعاء بلا دليل   وضعف الايمان  وقد سار الهجاء كما كان عليه في العصر الاموي في صياغته فتلحظ فيه السباب والشتم وبذاءةالقول
       والقذف بغير الحق وعم المبالاة بالقول  فالهجاء استخدم كل  قبيح  وغير الجميل  ومن اشهر شعراء الهجاء في هذا العصر بشاربن برد  ودعبل الخزاعي وابن الرومي  ومن قول ا بن الرومي في هجاء قينة مغنية اسمها كنيزة  قوله\

      شاهدت في  بعض ماشاهدت  مسمعة
كانما  يومها يومان في يوم 
  تظل على  من  ضم     مجلسها
 قولا ثقيلا  على الاسماع كاللوم 
 لها غناء    يثيب  الله   سامعه 

  ضعفي ثواب صلاة الليل والصوم 


       -------------------------




5-  الرثاء
----------    

 الرثاء  من فنون الشعر العربي  منذ الجاهلية  وقديم قدم الشعر وقد توسع في العصر العباسي هذا  وكان الرثاء فيه  اما رثاء  خليفة او عظيم من  الولاة والقادة او من اقارب الشاعر كابنائه   اومن  وسعت وعلت منزلته من اصحاب الجاه والثراء ويتميز شعر الرثاء بصدق العاطفة وعمقها  خاصة في رثاء عزيز او قريب 
      في  كل حالة يصف الشاعر عجز الانسان  في مقارعة الموت  الذي اخذ عزيزه منه   والتفكر بماساةالموت  اللامتناهية ومن اشهر شعراء الرثاء \ ابو تمام  وابن الرومي ودعبل الخزاعي  ومن قول دعبل في رثاء الرشيد يقول \

    اربع  بطوس  على القبر الزكي  اذا
 ماكنت  تربع من دين  على وطر
  قبران  في طوس خير الناس  كلهم
    وقبر  شرهم   هذا من   الصبر
 ماينفع  الرجس من قرب الزكي  ولا
 على الزكي بقرب الرمس من ضرر   
 هيهات  كل امرئ  رهن  بما كسبت
  له   يداه  فخذ   ماشئت   او فذ ر            

     --------------------------------------




6-الغزل
-------------------   


                الغزل  معروف منذ العصرالجاهلي  وقد تغزل الشعراءبالمرأة في العصر الجاهلي  والاسلامي والاموي والعباسي  وفي كل  عصر وزمان وكانوا يستهلون به قصائدهم الطوال  وتطور هذا الفن في العصرالاموي  فكان فيه  الغزل التقليدي والغزل الحضري والغزل البدوي  والعذري  وسبق الاشار ة اليها  الاانه في هذا العصر قد انكمش الغزل البدوي وضعف  بل اندرس  لولا اشارات  من شعر  العباس بن الاحنف 
 ازين  نساء العالمين اجيبي 
                              دعاء مشوق بالعراق غريب 

 بينما  ظل الغزل  التقليدي موجودا في مطالع قصائد كثير الشعراء
    اما الغزل الحضري فقد توسع واتخذ طوابع جديدة تبعا  لحالةالمجتمع  حيث وصل الى حد التهتك والاسراف  في القول الفحش والفسق والمجون حتى تعمد بعض شعراء الغزل قول الشعر الغزلي الجنسي المفضوح 
واعتذر عن ايراد بعض منه \

 ومن اشهر شعراءالغزل ابو نؤاس وبشار بن يرد  والعباس بن الاحنف زسلم الخاسر ومسلم بن الوليد وغيرهم كثير  ومن قول     ابي نؤاس \

   وعاشقين التف  خداهما        عند التثام الحجر الاسود

 فاشتفيا   من غير  ان ياءثما      كانما كانا   على   موعد 

  لولا دفاع  الناس اياهما          لما استفاقا     اخر المسند


                      ---------------------------


7 -   الحكمة  


      الحكمة عرفت عرفت في اشعار وقصائد الشعراء الجاهليين وقد توسعت كثيرا في هذ ا العصر        
 ومن شعراء الحكمة في هذا العصر ابوتمام  وبشاربن برد وصالح عبد القدوس 
 ومن قول بشار \

 اذا بلغ الرائ المشورة فاستعن 
                             براءي نصيح او نصيحة حازم

 ولا تجعل الشورى عليك غضاضة
                         فان   الخوافي    قوة    للقواد م


         -------------------------------------------

ب  - الفنون الجديدة

1 – الزهد  
--------------  
       لم يعرف الزهد في العصورالسابقة كفن مستقل بل  جاء كبيت اوبيتين في القصيدة  ونظرا  لتطوره الواسع في هذا العصر يمكن ان نعتبره فن قائم بذاته له شعراؤه ولهمك خصوصيتهم الشعرية  وكان فن شعرالزهد  قبل هذالعصر كان ممتزجا بين ثنايا قصائد الرثاء كالحكمة او ابيات تاتي عرضا  وان اسباب  توسعه نتيجة   حتمية لرد الفعل الذي اوجده شعراء التهتك الخلقي وشعراءالمجون  والامور الالحادية  والفسوق الذي اوجده العصر  فكان  هذا الفن  سوطا يقصم ظهور الادعياء والزندقة والشعراء المتهتكين خلقيا  واشهرالشعراء شهرة في هذا الفن  

الشاعرابوالعتاه  ية يقول\

        كل حي عند منيته       حظه من ماله الكفن

       ان مال المرءليس له    منه الا ذكره  الحسن  

      في سبيل الله انفسنا       لكننا  للموت   مرتهن


                         ------------------

2-الغزل بالمذكر
------------------   

  لم يكن لهذا الغرض وجود في االعصور العربية المختلفة  الاانه وجد  في هذا العصر نتيجة تطور  الحياة الاجتماعية  وانتشارالفسق والفجور فقد اقتبسه العرب من الاعاجم بل قل جاء به الفرس  ونشأ من الامتزاج والابتذال والتفسخ الخلقي وهو الدليل القاطع على وجود الفساد والانهيار الخلقي في هذا العصر وجد عند فئة ضلت عن سواء السبيل  وقد انتشر بين شعراء هذا العصرممن كانت خلقهم تسمح لهم في قوله ومن اشهر شعراء  التغزل بالمذكر   ابو نؤاس و مسلم بن الوليد  والحسين بن الضحاك ووالبة بن الحباب ومن شعر ابي نؤاس 
هذه الابيات\


  انا مستهتر بحبك صب         لست اشكوهواك اليكا

يابديع الجمال والحسن والدل    حياتي ومنيتي في يديكا

بابي انت لوبليت بوجدي       لم يهن مالقيت منك  عليكا

-------------------------------


3-الشعر التعليمي ونظم الحكايات 
-------------------------

      نشاء هذا الغرض في العصرالعباسي الاول   ولم يكن معروفا  قبله  وهذا الشعر يتميز  بخلوه من  العاطفة  
وغيرممتع 
 الشعرالتعليمي نظم لسهولة فهم المعلومات  العلمية والبيانية واللغوية  ونظم القصص والحكايات  للمتعة والتسلية والدعاية  ومن اشهر شعراء هذين الغرضين  اوقل انه مبتكرها  واول القائلين فيها الشاعر ابان بن عبد الحميد اللاحقي وجماعة اخرون  ومن قوله في الشعرالتعليمي \تعريف بكتاب الصوم 

 هذا كتاب الصوم وهو جامع
                               لكل ماقامت عليه الشرائع

من ذلك  المنزل في  القران
                             فضلا  من  كان ذا  بيا  ن

 ومنه ماجاء   عن  النبي
                           من   عهده    المتبع المرضي


  هناك فنون اخرى ظهرت في هذا العصر  ايضا 

  فالح الحجية الكيلاني
( الموجز في الشعر العربي)
----------------------------

----------

